
BMW cars running PHP - jgrahamc
https://twitter.com/irfaanshakeel/status/841678158961229824
======
jaclaz
Isn't this the same that was on Reddit?

[https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/5qpgom/php_error_in_bm...](https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/5qpgom/php_error_in_bmw_dash_nav/?st=j09thbds&sh=32ef5085)

